# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Роль случайных и спонтанных событий

## Irina

*Не замечали ли вы, что порой случайные и спонтанные события, действия, встречи значат и играют бОльшую роль, чем задолго продуманные? Как вы думаете?*

----------


## Irina

У меня так чаще всего и бывает. Если что-то долго планирую - практически никогда не получается так как надо, зато спонтанные действия почти всегда приносят результат.

----------

